# Burner won't completely light at once



## Roasted Weiner (Nov 21, 2013)

Just had my LP gas log fireplace installed yesterday.  I finished the install last night and turned it on.  Everything worked great except a gas odor.  We let it burn on high for about 1 hour.  Then turned it off.  Later on I decided to try it again.  90% of the burner lit, and the other 10% lit about 1 minute later.  Still the smell of gas present while burning.  Then I turned it off and on again.  Only the right side of the burner lit, then most of the left side lit about 20 seconds later.  The front left never lit.

Where should I start troubleshooting it for the burner not being lit all at once and the smell of gas odor during operation?  It's the ventless empire ponderosa log set w/ pilot light and remote thermostat control.  My HVAC guy checked for gas leaks during the install and none was present.  It only smells of gas when the burner is lit.

Pilot light seems to be correct.  Burning solid blue and correct length.


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 21, 2013)

possibly a leak on the pilot tube or fittings, or the main burner tube or fittings.
i like a combustible gas detector over soapy water for leak testing....

No idea about the burner issue, as i dont do anything w/vent free appliances.
does it have an air fuel shutter? if so, closing it slightly can help, as long as it doesn't create soot.


----------



## coaly (Nov 22, 2013)

Is this a brand new log set?  (making sure there is no dust or obstruction on main oriface)
As long as *logs are correctly placed on burner* and *no glowing ember material is blocking holes* (if used) , I would next check for possible low pressure to burner.

   I would take a pressure test at appliance connection (nice to have pressure test port at service valve - required by most installation instructions for this purpose) to verify correct pressure (10" WC) with main burner on.
  Pressure drop from regulator to appliance can be due to incorrect tubing sizing for the length of run among other things. Was the pressure regulator set correctly with burner on, under load ?  Is this the only appliance on the system?


----------



## Roasted Weiner (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for your help.  I worked on it again last night.  Checked for leaks, found none.  I removed the logs and ambers then ran the burner.  It all started fine with just a little propane smell on startup and shutdown, but not nearly as bad as it was.  I put the logs back on being very careful of placement.  Then I started it again.  Again, it seemed to start like it should with minimal smell.  I added the ambers back to the burner, but really thinned them down and didn't put them on as thick.  Started it again and all seems well.  It takes a couple of seconds now for the entire burner to light.  I think most of my problem was due to the amber wool being applied to thick not allowing the gas to travel and light like it should.  I still have a little propane smell on startup and shutdown, but I assume this is normal for a ventless.

I do want to check the pressure just to make sure it is correct.  We installed 1/2" copper tubing for about 30'.  It is teed into the 1/2" copper line going to my auxiliary propane furnace unit.  My main heat source is an electric heat pump, so the furnace unit shouldn't be operational at the same time as my fireplace.  Boy does this fireplace warm the house up quick.  It's 38,000 btu, but if you let it run for an hour it raises the temperature of most of the house by 15 degrees.


----------



## coaly (Nov 22, 2013)

That's why I mentioned Log placement and ember placement first. That's usually the problem. The low pressure is usually from someone tapping into an existing system with 3/8 OD tubing which should be 1/2 OD and not setting regulator pressure with other appliances on - under load.
*The trick with the embers is lots of edges.*
They should be broken apart in pieces *smaller than a dime* and used *very lightly*. The edges of each piece are what glows due to not being able to give up their heat. Also keep them away from the large hole rectangular areas*.*

  I had one customer with two sets that had a maid service come in and vacuum the units sucking them all up constantly !  So I had lots of practice. I finally gave up.

You'll like it for humidifying the air when the air is colder and dry later in the season too. It makes the living area more comfortable if you don't have a humidifier on a hot air furnace.
They have their place, but not overdoing it with too may unvented burners in damp areas trying to take the dampness off. It's dehumidifier time then. Figure about a gallon of water vapor for every gallon of fuel burned.


----------

